# Designer clownfish!!! - r2o aquariums



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello

Designer clownfish have arrived. Over 125 pcs!

Snowflake clowns 
Black ice snowflakes
Darwins clownfish
Misbar/domino clownfish
Midnight clownfish
FLURRY Platinum clownfish

Amazing sizes and super healthy,
R2O Aquariums Inc.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

don't believe without pictures

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll work on it......tomorrow.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I was there today, I saw them, nice looking clowns.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

for a nice looking price too?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

With Red in the mix, you know the prices will be insane... Kinda like "Honest Red's".


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Some Pictures.....*



sig said:


> don't believe without pictures


See phone pics below. Phone pics. - deal with it. 



fury165 said:


> With Red in the mix, you know the prices will be insane... Kinda like "Honest Red's".


.....all I can do is try.....Thanks.


----------

